# Netgear DG834G internet connection dropping



## re10 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,
I have been using a netgear wireless/wired router (DG834G) for more than 10 months without any issues. However since last few days, the internet connection is dropping constantly. It would connect for 2-10 mins and then drop (renewing the WAN IP based on ISP DHCP). I have performed a couple of tests and checks already without any success.
(1)	Checked with ISP and tests performed concluded no issue with phone line and DSL connection
(2)	Hard reset done on router. Set default settings on router (MTU size, automatically detect connection , use router as DHCP, etc) and reconfigured everything but to no avail. 
(3)	Using latest version of firmware for DG834Gv4 router
(4)	Changed Ethernet cables, phone cable, DSL filter but no change. Tried with wireless connection but again dropping.
(5)	Changed power connector but not affecting connection
(6)	Used a USB SAGEM modem to connect and connection wouldn’t drop at all – concluding that issue is with router itself.
Could you please advise?
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

What does the log say? Can you post it? It should be giving details on why you are losing your connection.


----------



## re10 (Aug 24, 2009)

Here goes the log. Hope this might help you to figure out the issue.


```
Wed, 2009-08-26 17:51:12 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 17:51:18 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 17:55:08 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 17:55:16 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 17:55:16 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 17:55:16 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:01:36 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:01:44 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:01:44 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:01:45 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:14:45 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:14:53 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:14:53 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:14:53 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:31:13 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:31:21 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:31:21 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:31:22 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:36:42 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:36:50 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:36:50 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:36:50 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:59:20 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:59:28 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:59:28 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 18:59:29 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:41:29 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:41:37 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:41:37 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:41:37 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:43:27 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:43:35 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:43:35 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:43:35 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:48:55 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:49:03 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:49:03 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 19:49:04 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:27:44 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:27:52 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:27:52 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:27:52 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:32:12 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:32:20 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:32:20 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:32:20 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:45:30 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:45:38 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:45:38 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:45:39 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:49:59 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:50:07 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:50:07 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 20:50:08 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:07:37 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:07:45 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:07:45 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:07:46 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:30:26 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:30:34 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:30:34 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:30:34 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:36:34 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:36:42 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:36:42 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:36:43 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:39:32 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:39:40 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:39:40 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:39:41 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:43:31 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:43:39 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:43:39 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 21:43:39 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:18:09 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:18:17 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:18:17 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:18:18 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:28:07 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:28:15 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:28:15 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:28:16 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:36:05 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:36:14 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:36:14 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 22:36:14 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:03:34 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:03:42 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:03:42 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:03:42 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:05:32 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:05:40 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:05:40 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:05:46 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:19:51 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:19:59 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:19:59 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:19:59 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:25:19 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:25:27 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:25:27 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:25:28 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:28:17 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:28:25 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:28:25 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:28:26 - CHAP authentication success
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:48:36 - LCP down.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:48:44 - Initialize LCP.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:48:44 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Wed, 2009-08-26 23:48:45 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:07:24 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:07:32 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:07:32 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:07:33 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:13:22 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:13:31 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:13:31 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:13:36 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:26:46 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:26:54 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:26:54 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:26:54 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:44:34 - Send out NTP request to time-g.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:45:36 - Send out NTP request to time-h.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:47:11 - Send out NTP request to time-g.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:48:24 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:48:32 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:48:32 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:48:33 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:49:49 - Send out NTP request to time-h.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:51:22 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:51:31 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:51:31 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:51:31 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 00:54:35 - Send out NTP request to time-g.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:00:21 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:00:29 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:00:29 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:00:29 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:03:37 - Send out NTP request to time-h.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:11:39 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:11:47 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:11:47 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:11:48 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:21:11 - Send out NTP request to time-g.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:34:38 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:34:46 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:34:46 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:34:46 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:37:36 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:37:44 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:37:44 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:37:45 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:44:34 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:44:43 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:44:43 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:44:43 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:54:23 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:54:31 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:54:31 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:54:32 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 01:55:49 - Send out NTP request to time-h.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 02:17:31 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 02:17:40 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 02:17:40 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 02:17:40 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 02:27:30 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 02:27:38 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 02:27:38 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 02:27:39 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:01:19 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:01:27 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:01:27 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:01:28 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:04:35 - Send out NTP request to time-g.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:06:47 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:06:55 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:06:55 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:06:56 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:13:46 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:13:54 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:13:54 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:13:54 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:22:44 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:22:52 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:22:52 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:22:53 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:36:03 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:36:11 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:36:11 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:36:11 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:44:01 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:44:09 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:44:09 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:44:09 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:48:39 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:48:47 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:48:47 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 03:48:48 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:07:17 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:07:26 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:07:26 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:07:32 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:09:22 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:09:30 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:09:30 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:09:36 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:30:36 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:30:44 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:30:44 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:30:44 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:52:04 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:52:12 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:52:12 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 04:52:13 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:02:33 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:02:41 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:02:41 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:02:41 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:13:01 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:13:09 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:13:09 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:13:10 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:21:37 - Send out NTP request to time-h.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:34:40 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:34:48 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:34:48 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:34:49 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:44:08 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:44:16 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:44:16 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:44:17 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:49:07 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:49:15 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:49:15 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:49:16 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:58:35 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:58:43 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:58:43 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 05:58:44 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:18:54 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:19:02 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:19:02 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:19:02 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:20:52 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:21:00 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:21:00 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:21:01 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:24:20 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:24:28 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:24:28 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:24:29 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:27:19 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:27:27 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:27:27 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:27:32 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:32:52 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:33:00 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:33:00 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:33:00 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:41:00 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:41:08 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:41:08 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:41:09 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:42:58 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:43:06 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:43:06 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:43:07 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:49:07 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:49:15 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:49:15 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 06:49:15 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:29:55 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:30:03 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:30:03 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:30:04 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:42:14 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:42:22 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:42:22 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:42:22 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:45:12 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:45:20 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:45:20 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 07:45:21 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:12:10 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:12:18 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:12:18 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:12:24 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:15:04 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:15:12 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:15:12 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:15:13 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:20:32 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:20:40 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:20:40 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:20:52 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:26:01 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:26:09 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:26:09 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:26:09 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:47:49 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:47:57 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:47:57 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:47:58 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:53:27 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:53:35 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:53:35 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 08:53:47 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 09:39:46 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 09:39:54 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 09:39:54 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 09:40:34 - CHAP authentication failed
Thu, 2009-08-27 09:40:34 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 09:40:54 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 09:40:54 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 09:40:55 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 09:41:00 - UDP Packet - Source:213.19.129.4,12340 Destination:196.20.167.197,56797 - [DOS]
Thu, 2009-08-27 09:55:11 - Send out NTP request to time-g.netgear.com
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:05:04 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:05:12 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:05:12 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:05:13 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:10:33 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:10:41 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:10:41 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:10:42 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:22:51 - LCP down.
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:22:59 - Initialize LCP.
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:22:59 - LCP is allowed to come up.
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:23:04 - CHAP authentication success
Thu, 2009-08-27 10:27:55 - Administrator login successful - IP:192.168.0.3
```


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Your problem IS with the your connection. First make sure the problem is not yours. 

1) Make sure both sockets the phone cord is plugged into has no dust or dirt. If you can, replace the phone cord with a new one. 

2) Do you have a security system that also uses the phone line? Security systems constantly check to see if the phone line is live, but at the same time disconnect the rest of the jacks. They won't disconnect you while you're on the phone, but security systems can't detect an active DSL connection. If this is the case, you will need to have the security company bypass the security system cutout for that DSL jack only, and make that jack dedicated for DSL only. Or run a new wire to a new dedicated DSL jack. 

3) Unplug ALL other phones plugged into wall jacks. 

If that doesn't help, contact your ISP again. If they tell you everything is fine, ask them if they did a local loop test, which tests the physical line from the Telephone Company's central office to your DSL modem. And email them your log so they can see for themselves what the errors are. 

Explaining what's in the log: 

You are connecting using PPP (Point to Point Protocol) or PPPoE. 

>LCP is allowed to come up.
So the line has been checked, a PPP tunnel has been created, and you are connected to your ISP's system. LCP basically sends data to the ISP with your DSL device identification, checks the line for proper operation, and negotiates some basic connection parameters. It also monitors the line while you are connected for errors, and drops the connection if you get too many errors or the line goes dead. 

>CHAP authentication success
Challenge Authentication Protocol. Basically your user name and password. 

>LCP down.
Something has shut down the connection. Either there have been so many errors that LCP has shut down the connection, or the line has gone dead. Unfortunately, the log does not indicate which end of the connection decided to shut the connection down. But whichever end failed the connection, it is because some error threshold has been reached, and the connection gets dropped.


----------



## re10 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your help.

Well I have checked the line again as you suggested by removing all phone extensions and tested it again but still dropping.

However I noticed that there was some noise on the line on phone line. I have contacted ISP and after their checks, they confirmed synchronisation problem on the line and logged a complaint. So I'll wait for their feedback after 2-3 days. 

Is there a way to limit the number of drops /errors on the DG834G so that it would drop only at larger time interval?

Thanks and regards,
Reeten


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

re10 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help.


You're welcome. 



re10 said:


> However I noticed that there was some noise on the line on phone line. I have contacted ISP and after their checks, they confirmed synchronisation problem on the line and logged a complaint. So I'll wait for their feedback after 2-3 days.


Any time you hear static or a pinging that sounds like a submarine you have a line problem. Usually the static will be worse when it's been raining or when it's really hot or cold outside. The pinging has to do with the line cards on the Telephone Companies equipment. I think now that they know you have a real problem, it will be resolved. Fixing it will require someone physically going to where the fault is in the wires between you and the phone company. So it does take them a few days. 

If the ISP and the Telephone company are not the same, sometimes it helps to call the Telephone Company and report your phone line (voice) as having really bad static at times. Don't mention the ADSL problem, just focus on the static. You should only do that after the ISP has had a chance to resolve your problem. 



re10 said:


> Is there a way to limit the number of drops /errors on the DG834G so that it would drop only at larger time interval?


I looked at the User Manual, and it does not provide any ADSL configuration options that would help make your connection more tolerant to poor line conditions.


----------



## re10 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Suncoast,

Thanks again! I really appreciate your support.

Fortunately for me the ISP & phone company are the same. I've had the visit of the telecom technician this morning and he did some physically tests on the line. Concluded that the noise issue was coming from one phone extension where there was no DSL filter. After adding it, it solved the noise problem. Checking further for the DSL issue, it seems that it's maybe due to a faulty port at their end. So I'll check and let you know if this solves the problem.

You helped me in avoiding wasting money on a new router yesterday..so thanks again 

Regs,
re10


----------



## re10 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

I can confirm that problem has been solved by ISP. Thanks for your help. You can consider issue as solved.

Kr,
re10


----------

